# My new 07 Orca



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been riding a 05 Onix for some time, but I was in love with the Orca since I saw the first picture in this forum. Few weeks ago, stopped by my LBS and voila, there is a new frame on my size. I feel myself a tad faster than on the onix, but maybe is all on my head. For sure is lighter and stiffer.
Here is a picture.


----------



## not2blu (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the bike! It looks great with the Zipp wheels.

What bottle cages do you have?

I ordered my Orca last week and it's due to arrive in a few days.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

I ordered mine yesterday after studying everything I could find and reading lots of posts here. It should be here in two weeks. Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

*The bottle cages*

RAV X (carbon)
I got them when I bought my old Onix


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

My New Dream Ride


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Those Boras rock that bike. I'm finding it really hard to stick to the white/black thing on mine. I have some new Mavic ES wheels along with a short Deda carbon red/black stem. I have two seats, the new Specialized Toupe Team. One white/grey and one black/red. I have some handlebar tape options too. K-Wing bar. Bottle cages are also tough since most have a touch of red in them.

In any case, how does that bike ride???!!! I bought mine without a test ride. My original six13 wash plush it turns out compared to the Colnago Christallo I was riding last season. Hoping the Orca is more pleasant than the Colnago.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Should have put this reply originally here...

Those Boras rock that bike. I'm finding it really hard to stick to the white/black thing on mine. I have some new Mavic ES wheels along with a short Deda carbon red/black stem. I have two seats, the new Specialized Toupe Team. One white/grey and one black/red. I have some handlebar tape options too. K-Wing bar. Bottle cages are also tough since most have a touch of red in them.

In any case, how does that bike ride???!!! I bought mine without a test ride. My original six13 wash plush it turns out compared to the Colnago Christallo I was riding last season. Hoping the Orca is more pleasant than the Colnago.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

El Diablo said:


> My New Dream Ride


That's almost exactly the build I'm looking at!!! Looking at Record build with Zero Gravity brakes, but looking at Mavic ES wheels. How does it ride???


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

Stratmosphere said:


> Should have put this reply originally here...
> 
> Those Boras rock that bike. I'm finding it really hard to stick to the white/black thing on mine. I have some new Mavic ES wheels along with a short Deda carbon red/black stem. I have two seats, the new Specialized Toupe Team. One white/grey and one black/red. I have some handlebar tape options too. K-Wing bar. Bottle cages are also tough since most have a touch of red in them.
> 
> In any case, how does that bike ride???!!! I bought mine without a test ride. My original six13 wash plush it turns out compared to the Colnago Christallo I was riding last season. Hoping the Orca is more pleasant than the Colnago.


Very stiff ride compared to my 06 Orca, but honestly the wheels and the ultra torque crank have made the biggest impression on me. I have never ridden wheels as quick, fast and responsive (especially in the hills). The frameset has great lines, and the ZG brakes really complete the set-up


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

newridr said:


> That's almost exactly the build I'm looking at!!! Looking at Record build with Zero Gravity brakes, but looking at Mavic ES wheels. How does it ride???


Very stiff ride compared to my 06 Orca, but honestly the wheels and the ultra torque crank have made the biggest impression on me. I have never ridden wheels as quick, fast and responsive (especially in the hills). The frameset has great lines, and the ZG brakes really complete the set-up


----------

